

Ask HN: Didn't Google just copy Textra with Material design? - NicoJuicy

A friend of mine just saw the new Messaging app on my Nexus. He answered that it&#x27;s the same as Textra. When i watched the app, the new Messager is almost exactly the same as the textra app on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.textra
======
NicoJuicy
Textra click :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.textra](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.textra)

------
jarnix
Well maybe in a previous version (screenshots ?) but they say themselves:
"Textra is the first messaging app that features the new Lollipop Material
Design"

